

Just withdraw our money against the functioning of the monetary system - trikkia
http://www.bankrun2010.com/

======
Raphael
I don't speak french. Why is he orchestrating a bank run?

~~~
mooism2
tl;dr: They're protesting against the banks.

The word "ENGLISH" under the UK flag links to an English translation.

